# CPC Exam-To anyone



## Smuglovesgod1st (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello,

To anyone one who has taken the CPC Exam and passed it the 1st or second go around:

I just wanted to know if anyone can give me some strong pointers or techniques on studying for the CPC Exam. I took it on 5-14-2011 and failed with a score of 62%. I've  been going over the A, B & C practice exams I purchased through AAPC as much as I can. It's been hard because I work and go the school full-time. Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, does any one know if the Re-Take Exam the same as the Initial Exam?


Thanks and Have a Blessed Day.


----------



## huguezbrian (Jun 21, 2011)

Smuglovesgod1st said:


> Hello,
> 
> To anyone one who has taken the CPC Exam and passed it the 1st or second go around:
> 
> ...


What is your email?


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jun 21, 2011)

*Passing the CPC Exam*

There are different versions of the CPC exam. I am not sure if they have different questions though. I think maybe they have the same questions but they are arranged differently.

I think practice really makes perfect. 

Knowing your medical terminology and gross anatomy can really help you a lot as well. Not just with questions specific to med. term. and anatomy but with all questions. It can help you determine what is actually taking place in an operative note, how the diagnosis and/or procedure connects to the description in the coding books, etc.

When it comes down to guessing, there is also a way to make an appropriate "educated guess".

- When making a guess try to make an educated one based on logic.

- Often the correct answer (code) will be repeated in at least two of the four options. An answer with a code that does not appear in any of the other options can often be ruled out as the correct answer.

- The answer often corresponds to the chapter that is being tested. For example, if you are in the “respiratory” chapter questions the answer will most likely contain a 30000 code. Answers that have codes from other chapters (ex. A digestive code; 50000 series) can most likely be ruled out as the correct answer

- Often a modifier will be appended to two of the four options. If you can determine if the modifier is appropriate or not you can usually narrow down your options from four to two (giving you a 50% chance of guessing the correct answer).

There is more information on medical terminology, gross anatomy, a CPC practice exam, etc. here http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/cpcexam.html

Good luck!


----------



## carolfriday (Jun 21, 2011)

I suggest you go through the whole test booklet and answer the easier questions first or go to the section that you may have done well on during the course. Fold the page corner over on the ones you skip so you can easily go back to them. Leave the more detailed report types for last in case you need to do some guessing. Blessings, Carol


----------

